# Donut Ride video ...



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Donut Ride is one of the local hammerfests, in the Palos Verdes peninsula region. Attracts about 75-100 cyclists on Sat morning.

I came across this nice video clip from a week ago , of the "switchbacks" climb portion of the ride, viewed the pointy end of the peloton.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA1fxXEK95M

FYI, when they turn left, it's about 2 miles @ 5.5% avg grade to the traffic light, and they averaged 14-15 mph (based on the video timing).

Addendum: On a "faster" day those guys are approaching 16 mph on that hill :-O
RPV Switchbacks
I'm never at the pointy end to actually observe that ;-)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cool vid!

I know that route, and the switchbacks, the scenery just never seems to pass by that quickly tho :skep:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

The Donut ride is a hammerfest. It attracts some of the fastest riders in the area. These guys are crazy fast. It starts at Starbucks in the Riviera Village at 8:00am every Saturday.

It looks like these guys made it from PV Drive South/PV Drive East intersection at about the 1:30 mark and made it the PV Drive East/Crest intersection at about the 9:30 mark. 8 minutes.

Best I've done it is 10 minutes. Thought I was gonna puke at the top.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice vid and nice climbing. 

The annual diabetes tour de cure (long beach) century route goes up this climb.....it's coming up next Sunday if anyone is interested. I have to go back to see what my strava time was  But pretty sure I wasn't averaging 16 mph up the climb though.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Holy Carp! I didn't know there were more than one Donut Ride. Sigh.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Just when I was feeling good about my PV ride today, ugh! 

Must work harder..... Inspiring

.


----------



## mostoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Great ride that gives beautiful views, that is if you can wipe the puke out from your eyes.


----------



## mostoc (Apr 23, 2012)

Just watched the video again. That is Greg Leibert that drops that hammer at the 7-minute mark. You can tell by the socks! Big Orange cycling team is fast.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mostoc said:


> Just watched the video again. That is Greg Leibert that drops that hammer at the 7-minute mark. You can tell by the socks! Big Orange cycling team is fast.


yes, I recognized him ... he turns on the after-burners and makes it looks so effortless, like a Contador or Armstrong.

BTW, for those unfamiliar w/ the local racing, Greg is 50 yrs old  and very succesful in the 45+ category, especially road & stage races.


----------



## mostoc (Apr 23, 2012)

And I just looked it up, he has 2nd place on Strava for this climb at 7:13. He missed out on the KOM by 1 second.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

mostoc said:


> And I just looked it up, he has 2nd place on Strava for this climb at 7:13. He missed out on the KOM by 1 second.


Don't worry, GregL has plenty of other KOM records on Strava ;-) 

BTW the "other" Greg who owns the unofficial Switchbacks climb record , is another Big Orange, 45+ racer. I think he is the one with the fuzzy orange ball under his saddle, in the video.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks for posting.

I haven't been up those switchbacks for a while, I hope to find the inspiration. 

I used to go on that donut ride, I think on my best days I was in the middle third of the pack up those switchbacks. I know I always pushed myself harder when on that ride though. Currently in no shape for that group.


I heard the police were cracking down on groups that large on PV, is that still the case?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Mersault said:


> ... I heard the police were cracking down on groups that large on PV, is that still the case?


Occasionally the sheriff's deputy who patrols that part of the PV peninsula will bark out "orders" over his loudspeaker ... but it's sort-of like a large herd of wildebeest being stalked by a solitary lion, or school of fish and a shark. Unless a cyclist gets isolated or separated from the "herd" , he probably won't get a ticket for taking up the whole road ;-)


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice video, I can't ride like that...but learned a new song. Kinda catchy :thumbsup:

SOMEBODY THAT I USED TO KNOW Lyrics - GOTYE


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Have you guys turned onto Ganado off of PV Drive East? It's takes you up to Crest. If you want steep, try it. Also, you can turn onto Forrestal Drive from Palos Verdes Drive South. Make a left onto Forrestal, its right across the street from Ocean Trails Drive (entrance to Trump Golf course). It's the back way up to the switchbacks and/or Crest. That route is brutally steep. If you want directions, let me know. Without directions you will go down a bunch of dead end streets that you will have to climb back up and start all over again. It's like a maze.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I'm familiar w/ Forrestal - Ganado ... it's a tough set of climbs, mercifully it's _relatively_ short, not like Las Flores Cyn Rd or Tuna Cyn (wrong-way) in SM Mtns ... eek.

There are some Strava segments (naturally!) about it, Eg:
Upper Forrestal
and 
Ganado to Crest


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep, those are the segments I was talking about. Ganado from PV Drive East is short. Forrestal to Crest is pretty brutal. Feels a lot longer than it is :cryin:

Haven't done Los Flores or Tuna. Gonna have to put those on the bucket list.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Tuna Canyon is a one way downhill road


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

MoPho said:


> Tuna Canyon is a one way downhill road


yes ... cycle uphill w/ caution & stay as close as practicable to shoulder!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

tom_h said:


> yes ... cycle uphill w/ caution & stay as close as practicable to shoulder!




:nono:


----------



## itsgreg (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool video...i haven't seen before!...that was a fun day...Tour De France host, Craig Hummer is able to make the move with me, and we ride away from everyone that day!...Never under estimate a counter attack!!


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

itsgreg said:


> Cool video...i haven't seen before!...that was a fun day...Tour De France host, Craig Hummer is able to make the move with me, and we ride away from everyone that day!...Never under estimate a counter attack!!


 I would love to hook up with a few of you guys sometime and ride the switchbacks with you. Need somebody to push me. Do you ever get up there during the week or is it just a weekend ride?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Hmm ... now who could "_itsgreg_", with 1 post, possibly be ... I am stumped 
;-)


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

So today I thought I was a hot S#@t chasing down and passing some guy while riding into a stiff headwind by MDR only to find out it was Greg. It was his off day, so he was busy doing his nails while I struggled to stay in front of him :lol:

Rode with him for a while, really nice and had a great conversation. Now I just need to HTFU :cryin:





.


----------

